# WD / Transcend Portable External Hard Disk. which one should I buy ?



## Yoda (Sep 30, 2008)

*Western Digital / Transcend Portable External Hard Disk. which one should I buy ?*

Hi Friends,

I'm planning to buy an Portable External Hard Disk by this week-end.

I've 2 Models in my mind...

*Western Digital My Passport Essential [250 GB]

Transcend StoreJet 2.5 Mobile [160 GB / 250 GB / 320 GB]*

Please suggest which one should I buy and also provide the latest price in Bangalore.

Regards
Yoda


----------



## gurujee (Oct 1, 2008)

Transcend StoreJet 2.5 Mobile [160 GB =3400/ 250 GB=4500 / 320 GB=5900]
Western Digital My Passport Essential [250 GB=4450]

Have read WD is better.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

WD ftw...


----------



## Yoda (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks a lot for the replies


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 1, 2008)

YES WD FTW !!! 
I have bought the same at 106 USD ...and it rocks !!!!!


----------



## Yoda (Oct 2, 2008)

some say WD is formateed with FAT32 and what if I want to transfer files of size more than 4 GB which only NTFS will support. After buying can I re-format WD from FAT32 to NTFS. will I face any problems after that 

thanks


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ who says ??? I am using it for the last 15 days ..but I havent transferred files each more that 1.2 GB ...but I think u can do that


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2008)

You wont face any problems AFAIK.

Go for it..


----------



## acewin (Oct 4, 2008)

@all Anyone who wishes to do a transfer of 4GB single file will have to format the HDD as NTFS. 
what you can do is, when the HDD is new just copy all the contents and save it somewhere and put them back into the drive after formatting it with NTFS.
I actually did not knew I would face such problemso did not do anything.
I got a few more than 4GB ISO images, the transfer always fails.
This is same for FAT32 formatted pendrives.
Its because FAT32 is supported by all OSes, NTFS is supported by a few or you need to put NTFS drivers to get them recognized


----------



## Yoda (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I bought WD My Passport Essential 250GB (Rs.4373)


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 5, 2008)

very gud ...congrats


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yoda said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I bought WD My Passport Essential 250GB (Rs.4373)


Congrats bro


----------



## sjandhyala (Oct 21, 2008)

I have also purchased WD Passoprt Essensial 250GB for 4050/- @ Hyderabad.
Its good and rocking.... thanks for all ur suggestions...


----------

